
VexFlow – HTML5 Music Engraving - mrzool
http://www.vexflow.com/
======
TheOtherHobbes
Very nicely done.

Minor nitpick - the slurs/ties could be cleaner. If you look at professional
musical typesetting, slurs/ties usually go from the middle to the middle of
each note head, _unless_ they cross a note stem. Then they get as close as
possible to the head without overlapping the stem.

They shouldn't overlap other symbols, including accidentals or dots.

Otherwise, great job!

------
eXpl0it3r
This is awesome!

Music notation/engraving is something that isn't widely supported, partially
due to its complexity. There are a few more or less expensive tools out there,
but I haven't seen many attempts at something open source and even less for
the browser.

------
drewm1980
The reference open source software for this is LilyPond.

[http://www.lilypond.org/](http://www.lilypond.org/)

The innovation with VexFlow seems to be that it runs in a browser.

------
anentropic
engraving...?

~~~
chei0aiV
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_engraving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_engraving)

